# best muay thai book



## tenzen (Feb 22, 2011)

Was wondering what everyone thinks is the best book on muay thai.


----------



## nak muay (Mar 17, 2011)

I downloaded Muay Thai: The Art of Fighting e-book a while back (http://fliiby.com/file/41508/qzfh9t3bvw.html ) and it seems pretty good. I have yet to read it but from skimming over it, it seems packed with useful information. Also I've heard good things about Muay Thai: The Most Distinguished Art of Fighting book. I plan on getting it one day...


----------



## Burrows (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, I've been looking for a good read on Muay Thai for a while. Some useful info there.. XD


----------



## KristaC (Apr 18, 2012)

There are quite many books about Muay Thai written in bilingual (Thai and English) in Thailand.


----------

